# anyone use this



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a product that I use I extremely high lawns and I use it on my personal lawn and landscape I didn't know if anyone has used this or I am wondering what the general take on this stuff is this is the label and what is contents areView attachment IMAG0374.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 13, 2014)

That appears to be an organic formulation that promotes root growth to give plants a healthy jump start. I would say use it ffor seedlings and cuttings but don't use it very heavy. If it offers instructions for use, I would cut the amount suggested to 1/3 and try it. If it works ok then bump it to 1/2 and see how it goes. I wouldn't use it more than the first 5-7weeks or maybe throughout the veg stage. I wouldn't think it is nedded during flowering.


----------

